# Dummy or fat Dummy?



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

Dear bikers,
A great conflict is inside to me.
Big dummy or Big Fat dummy?
26 or fat?

We will soon be a not-car happy family. That's it.
Big dummy is Great, but maybe not enough.

I mean:
Now we Live in City. Rome City. But probably, sorry, certainly, we will transfer to Poland. 
When? I don't no....
But i know one thing. In Poland the snow is much.

The question is.... i need to go fatty or 26 studded tyres it's my solution? 

Thanks


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for the fat dummy. You said snow. That should be the key word.


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

i have no esperienze in the snow. But the situation maybe is more complicated. i think, commuting , for shoop, to work, for son school, for 15 or more km, every day, is more complicated with fat tyres. Is absolutely necessary fatty on solid and batting snow as a tipical road in the est country?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you NEED a fat Dummy? Probably not. Is it a more versatile bike than the regular Dummy? I believe so. 
It seems like it's going to be a stronger, stiffer frame. It's going to fit bigger wheels than a regular Dummy. 
My plan is to have a pair of fat wheels and a pair of 29" wheels. I think the 29x3.25" Duro Crux tire would rock on this bike. Duro Crux Tire - Jones Bikes
Maybe even one of 45Nrth's studded tires. 
I do know that I'd rather have a bike that will take ANY wheel I want than be limited to 26".


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> Do you NEED a fat Dummy? Probably not. Is it a more versatile bike than the regular Dummy? I believe so.
> It seems like it's going to be a stronger, stiffer frame. It's going to fit bigger wheels than a regular Dummy.
> My plan is to have a pair of fat wheels and a pair of 29" wheels. I think the 29x3.25" Duro Crux tire would rock on this bike. Duro Crux Tire - Jones Bikes
> Maybe even one of 45Nrth's studded tires.
> I do know that I'd rather have a bike that will take ANY wheel I want than be limited to 26".


Setting a BFD up with Duro Crux 29x3.25 tires is a fabulous idea. If I wanted/needed such a beast I would do the same. That would be far superior for me compared to a Big Dummy.

Have you used the Crux tires? I've got them squeezed into my SS Wednesday and love them.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm currently awaiting the arrival of a pair and IF the beads play nice with my Velocity Duallys, I'll try them on my 907.


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> Do you NEED a fat Dummy? Probably not. Is it a more versatile bike than the regular Dummy? I believe so.
> It seems like it's going to be a stronger, stiffer frame. It's going to fit bigger wheels than a regular Dummy.
> My plan is to have a pair of fat wheels and a pair of 29" wheels. I think the 29x3.25" Duro Crux tire would rock on this bike. Duro Crux Tire - Jones Bikes
> Maybe even one of 45Nrth's studded tires.
> I do know that I'd rather have a bike that will take ANY wheel I want than be limited to 26".


i think that you have entered the situation! why choose regulare big dummy when ther'is a Fat Big Dummy? 
1) BFD is more long and more and long off.
2) IT is more heavy.
3) it use a not regular hub.
4) i guess it has a price more expansive. 
I'm going to focusing on these point, for to see if BFD is my way. Thank you a lot for your tips.


----------



## Kelly Maszk (Dec 6, 2005)

I currently have a Big Dummy with 2.5 Hookworms and I live in WI. If you are planning on going car-free, the Big Fat Dummy is the way to go. You can always go to a smaller, easier rolling tire in the summer months, but in bad weather, the extra meat of the big tires would be great. 

Also, if you will be car-free, you will be happier with the stiffer Big Fat Dummy frame.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

If I can get my Collie Shepherd mix to ride on the deck of a Fat Dummy, I'm gonna ride that thing everywhere.


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

Kelly Maszk said:


> I currently have a Big Dummy with 2.5 Hookworms and I live in WI. If you are planning on going car-free, the Big Fat Dummy is the way to go. You can always go to a smaller, easier rolling tire in the summer months, but in bad weather, the extra meat of the big tires would be great.
> 
> Also, if you will be car-free, you will be happier with the stiffer Big Fat Dummy frame.


Thenk you for interesting. I think you have region.

Now i'm going with Maxxis grifter 29x2,5 on my Rabbit Hole for commuting, training and funny-time ( when the play is easy) and i'm satisfied. 
Maybe Rabbit-hole and Surly Extraterrestrial 29er is a best solution for me in the summer, on BFD. When the play go to hard, Big Fat Tyres is the solution.

Thank you guys.
I'm going to buy Big Fat Dummy frame.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I like parts of both, but when I'm actually hauling a load of patio pavers or whatever the last thing I'm thinking is "You know what? This is cool, but it could be harder"


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

Volsung said:


> I like parts of both, but when I'm actually hauling a load of patio pavers or whatever the last thing I'm thinking is "You know what? This is cool, but it could be harder"


i dont understand what you say. you can explain more simple. sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

mal83 said:


> i dont understand what you say. you can explain more simple. sorry for my bad english.


Riding a cargo bike is hard and when it's loaded up it's even harder. Fat tires don't roll very well, so a loaded fat cargo bike will be a LOT of work.

Plus when you get into the really heavy loads that granny gear comes in handy.


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

Volsung said:


> Riding a cargo bike is hard and when it's loaded up it's even harder. Fat tires don't roll very well, so a loaded fat cargo bike will be a LOT of work.
> 
> Plus when you get into the really heavy loads that granny gear comes in handy.


Thank you. this is a very important situation be evaluated.
I never tried a cargo bike, but i think this isn't a problem for me. I'm trained cyclist. When i go out with my 5 yars old son in a trailer, harder track uphill, for we are funny. 
Our difficult moment now, is we can't load my son's bike on our Chariot CX. I hope, Dummy help me on this and, i hope, it is more lithesome.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mal83 is my hero.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

The reason the BFD is completely appealing to me is the possibility of running 26x5 (snow), 29+ (desert) or 700wide (city) wheelsets. As a longtime dummy owner who has mtbed it off road, I like the possibilities opened up by the BFD.

The only real drawback is I run a schmidt/rohloff on my dummy, so building 2-3 wheelsets for a BFD gets spendy fast. Would probably fabricate some sort of jackshaft as well and cut down the bottom bracket to 73mm as there should be no real need for a 100mm bottom bracket when running a rohloff.

g


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

I thought same type situation. 3 wheelset with Rohloff hub in only one frame, do not is versatility, is crazy. Hold Dummy and Dummy Fat and the play is done. Or Mount classic 2x10 trasmission in the summer and change at 1x in the winter with 5inch tires.


----------



## mal83 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you every people for getting interesting this topic. Now we have buought the "classic" big dummy, for logistic transport in the city and other things. 
I have some thought about it. 

1) 26inc wheels-set is good. 
2) 8v chain-set is very good. 
3) very low gear is super. 
4) Air zound clacson is essential. 
5) A standard components on utility/work/EDC bicycle is my creed. 

I'd like to try but my opinion is not favorable to mount 29+ and 11 speed chain-set on long tail bike. 
Now the question is..... Is a Big Fat Dummy unique cargo bike for every season?


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

mal83 said:


> Or Mount classic 2x10 trasmission in the summer and change at 1x in the winter with 5inch tires.


I struggled with some of the same issues. I ended up going FAT. The size Large was 100% sold out, and there was a single size Large frame, which i bought and am currently building.

I decided against the rohloff after the quote came back even higher than i had anticipated (didn't think that was possible after what i originally budgeted!) so am going to use a shimano 1x11, at least to start.

I also would prefer to eventually put 29x3" on in the summer, but really don't want to have to swap drivertrains (I'll want full-fat for some sand rides, even in summer); I started a drivetrain thread you may be interested in: http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...en-chainline-surly-big-fat-dummy-1050899.html


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

high_desert_mud said:


> I ended up going FAT.


I've had the completed bike for a month now. Arguably the best bike I've ever had. It handles very well for what it is.

I'm still working on getting a 29x3 bomber setup for some really heavy hauling i intend to use it for, but for now just riding on 26x5's and loving it.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

BFD for the win here. More traction, more cush, more versatility.


----------



## canyonrider (Apr 20, 2005)

As much as I love fat tires and thru-axles (currently own a Surly ICT), I just ordered a classic Big Dummy with the Surly 2.5 ET tires. I'm sure the BFD is sweet, but went with the classic for these reasons:

- Nearly all riding will be on cement bike path or paved roads, with home at the top of a fairly significant 1 mile hill. That hill is a sufferfest on my fat bike compared to my other MTBs. Any reduction in weight and rolling resistance is helpful. 

- I will be hauling two kids sitting on the deck frequently, so I like the slightly lower center of gravity with the classic (I was also shopping the Edgerunner for this reason). 

- Compatibility with certain Xtracycle accessories, particularly the Hooptie, U-tubes, and Wideloaders. I want maximum capability for carrying bikes and other large items while also carrying kids. Also like that the classic BD will work with the Rolling Jackass kickstand. I decided early on that that is a must-have item for me. I know that there are homemade work-arounds for a lot of these things, but the simplicity of plug-and-play right now is key.


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

canyonrider said:


> Compatibility with certain Xtracycle accessories ... plug-and-play right now is key


yep, due to the wider deck the bFd is not as plug and play. Adapting it is easy, but requires a trip to your local builder, or diy http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...success-pictures-yepp-maxi-nexxt-1056066.html



canyonrider said:


> Also like that the classic BD will work with the Rolling Jackass kickstand.


Note, this *ISN'T* true; the manufacturer of the Rolling Jackass is making a BFD model. Same price as the BD model.


----------



## canyonrider (Apr 20, 2005)

high_desert_mud said:


> Note, this *ISN'T* true; the manufacturer of the Rolling Jackass is making a BFD model. Same price as the BD model.


Good to know, thanks for pointing that out. I didn't see it on their website so assumed it wasn't an option.


----------



## canyonrider (Apr 20, 2005)

A couple of notes as I dial in my Big Dummy. Hope this is helpful to others:

- The weight capacity for the Surly decks (either BFD or BD version) is only 50 lbs. This is in the fine print of the instructions but not otherwise well advertised by Surly. I am planning to swap to a Flight Deck, which has a capacity of 120 lbs. I need that additional capacity to carry my two kids. I'm sure the rated capacity of the Surly deck is conservative, but don't feel a need to test it with my kids. Currently no other deck options for the BFD. 

- Rolling Jackass stand works great, but was more of a pain to install than expected. Long socket wrench is prettty much a necessity, but even with that was a bit tricky. 

- Surly Dummy Bags are pretty solid so far. Surly's installation video was more helpful than their written instructions. Not sure about the durability of the shock cords, they are already showing some fraying after a week of use.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

I built up a Big Fat Dummy from a frameset this spring. Actually, I built two, as I initially bought a Medium, only to find I should have bought a Large, which is what I have now. My only other fat bike experience is a single-speed Pugsley that I've had for 4 years.

I'll say that the versatility of the BFD is very nice, and it handles well. I have 15+ years of tandem MTB riding experience, so the long wheelbase wasn't an issue for me at all...very natural.

Mine has a SRAM 1x11 set-up, which I'm thoroughly happy with. I'm mainly used to riding single speed/fixed.

The bike is heavy, but doesn't really ride like it is.

The downsides? Despite visual similarities to the Big Dummy/Xtracycle, most of those accessories aren't compatible due to the longer distance between the horizontal side accessory mounting tubes. For me, this wasn't a big deal. I'll be building my own add-ons.


----------

